# Cannot resolve com.github [...]



## Lucaaa (17. Nov 2018)

Hallo!
Ich wollte eine Library von Github in mein Projekt nutzen.
Aber ich kriege beim Build immer den Fehler:
`Failed to resolve: com.github.LuDev-Studio:Colorpicker-Android:1.0.0
Show in File
Show in Project Structure dialog`

Die Frage ist warum?

build.gradle (Project)

```
// Top-level build file where you can add configuration options common to all sub-projects/modules.

buildscript {
    
    repositories {
        google()
        jcenter()
    }
    dependencies {
        classpath 'com.android.tools.build:gradle:3.1.0'


        // NOTE: Do not place your application dependencies here; they belong
        // in the individual module build.gradle files
    }
}

allprojects {
    repositories {
        google()
        jcenter()
        maven { url 'https://jitpack.io' }

    }


}

task clean(type: Delete) {
    delete rootProject.buildDir
}

build.gradle (App)
[Code=Text]
apply plugin: 'com.android.application'

android {
    compileSdkVersion 28
    defaultConfig {
        applicationId "com.ludevstudio.schoolmanager"
        minSdkVersion 15
        targetSdkVersion 28
        versionCode 1
        versionName "1.0"
        testInstrumentationRunner "android.support.test.runner.AndroidJUnitRunner"
    }
    buildTypes {
        release {
            minifyEnabled false
            proguardFiles getDefaultProguardFile('proguard-android.txt'), 'proguard-rules.pro'
        }
    }
}

dependencies {
    implementation fileTree(dir: 'libs', include: ['*.jar'])
    implementation 'com.android.support:appcompat-v7:28.0.0'
    implementation 'com.android.support:design:28.0.0'
    implementation 'com.android.support.constraint:constraint-layout:1.1.3'
    implementation 'com.android.support:support-vector-drawable:28.0.0'
    implementation 'com.android.support:support-v4:28.0.0'
    testImplementation 'junit:junit:4.12'
    androidTestImplementation 'com.android.support.test:runner:1.0.2'
    androidTestImplementation 'com.android.support.test.espresso:espresso-core:3.0.2'

    implementation 'com.google.android:flexbox:1.1.0'

    implementation 'com.github.LuDev-Studio:Colorpicker-Android:1.0.0'

}
```

[/Code]


----------



## mihe7 (17. Nov 2018)

Wurde denn die Lib in einem der von Dir verwendeten Repositories veröffentlicht?


----------



## Lucaaa (17. Nov 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wurde denn die Lib in einem der von Dir verwendeten Repositories veröffentlicht?


https://github.com/ludev-studio/colorpicker-android


----------



## Lucaaa (17. Nov 2018)

Ich habe jitpack.io 
verwendet, dort die url eingetragen, und den angezeigten code meinen Dateien hinzugefügt


----------



## mihe7 (17. Nov 2018)

Scheint wohl ein Problem mit dem Projekt zu geben: 
https://jitpack.io/com/github/LuDev-Studio/Colorpicker-Android/1.0.0/build.log


----------



## Lucaaa (17. Nov 2018)

6


mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Scheint wohl ein Problem mit dem Projekt zu geben:


Kannst du sagen was? Weil das Projekt an sich lässt ausführen


----------



## mihe7 (17. Nov 2018)

Keine Ahnung, wenn man auf jitpack.io geht und nach dem Projekt "sucht", bekommt man angezeigt, dass das Projekt einen Fehler enthält.


----------

